
Show HN: Visualizing the iOS App Store via D3.js - diziet
https://appstorerankings.net/visualizing-the-ios-app-store
======
irollboozers
It is surprisingly fun to play around with the filters and see correlations
unfold. If you restrict only a narrow band for number of downloads and leave
everything else open, you'll see ratings go up, down, and then up again.

------
holgersindbaek
This is really awesome. Great way to get an overview of which apps are
popular. Can you make the names of the apps link to the app on the app store?!

------
oscilloscope
The green line showing the average is very helpful to see the distribution in
each dimension. A box plot would provide even more information.

The bezier curves look beautiful on the quantized dimensions: ratings,
keywords, price.

diziet's example is released under BSD if you want to adapt it to your data.
If you're interested in adding parallel coordinates to an existing application
or start from scratch, I'm working on a library here:

<http://syntagmatic.github.com/parallel-coordinates/>

------
minikomi
Fantastic visualization - the filters really make it interesting!

Could I suggest an extra column - Downloads * price

~~~
minikomi
For anyone interested - using the console & a quick bit of js the top
"profiters" (dowloads * price) were:

    
    
        Cut the Rope - $26433990
        Infinity Blade - $15340390
        Ski On Neon - $15246990
        Minecraft – Pocket Edition - $12519090
        Infinity Blade II - $11680290
        Cover Orange - $9712890
        Tap Tap Revenge 4 - $8061490
        Air Penguin - $7762590
        Fruit Ninja - $7633890
        Draw Something - $7268690
    
            data.forEach(function(d){
               d.profit = (d["Est. Downloads*"] * d.Price);
            })
            data.sort(function(a,b){return b.profit-a.profit});
            for(i = 0; i < 10; i++){
               console.log(data[i].name + " - $" + data[i].profit);
             }

~~~
makeshifthoop
nice! We thought about displaying profit from downloads * price but we found
that for most of the big apps, they tweak around prices constantly so the
profit would vary too much based on when you poll their prices.

------
AustinGibbons
Sorry for coming down harsh but I don't understand how to interpret any of the
individual curves, since it looks like they are five points on five different
axis with a curve fit through them. What's the significance?

~~~
diziet
Each curve/line is an individual app with each point representing that app's
stats in downloads, reviews, etc. You can use the different axis to see
trends. Ie, there is (obviously) a correlation between number of downloads and
reviews. You can check out a bit about the history of the visualization at
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parallel_coordinates>

~~~
oscilloscope
If the axes were reorderable, you could move Downloads next to Reviews and see
the relation without filtering.

------
wingerlang
Thats a smart way of implementing a parallel coordinates chart. I like the
selection.

------
diziet
Funny tidbit: on firefox especially, forEach and Map functions have a big
performance hit compared to doing a native for loop when you're handling a lot
of data!

------
glazskunrukitis
It's really interesting to play with this stuff!

------
edouard1234567
Brilliant!

